# Art & Lutherie Guitars



## Robert1950

They are basically same guitars as before on their website, but they are sort of re-branding them and offering them in three colours. Bourbon Burst, Faded Black and Tennessee Red. There are 3 sizes and cutaways of 2 of these sizes. All are made of the same materials from the top to the nut. All the neck specs are identical. All use the same Godin electronics except the parlour which has Fishman. This is a sound business and manufacturing practice to produce good quality acoustic guitars at really good bang-for-the-buck price.

I find the concert hall cutaway very appealing. 

Here is the A&L site: Intro


----------



## Scotty

I love the look of that


----------



## Robert1950

Current street price appears to be $529 Cdn.


----------



## greco

Looks like this one would be $600.00 (taxes included)

Art & Lutherie Legacy Concert Hall Cutaway Acoustic Guitar with Godin Q1T - Bourbon Burst - Acoustic Guitars - Right Handed - Acoustic Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music

Edit...Posting at the same time. @Robert1950 won.


----------



## Mooh

Good thread/post.

I see and hear a lot of Godin products, including A&L, in the course of my work. They are uniformly good sounding and playing guitars, affordable, and pride inducing. The loaner I keep for student use is a Norman, a close relative, and I have an S&P and a Seagull for my own use. 

I like the look of the guitar in Robert1950's post. If every student had a guitar of that quality rather some of the absolute crapola I have to hear, I'd be a much happier man.


----------



## Robert1950

I already have it's cousin, a Simon and Patrick Woodland Pro Folk. I wouldn't mind having a similar cutaway version with a set of lighter strings so I can do different style of playing, plugged in.


----------



## Gimper

Is "concert hall" about the same as "folk" size?


----------



## jdto

I picked up the Roadhouse parlour in bourbon. I used to have an Amie and I'd say these are a step up over their predecessors (and a step up in price, too). I was quite pleasantly surprised by how good it sounds and it looks cool, too.


----------



## High/Deaf

I've been looking at the Roadhouses, too. I'd like a 12 fret and don't want to shoot the moon on it. They are impressive for the money, IMO, even though they are more than their predecessors. And the finishes, like that bourbon you got, look great!



Gimper said:


> Is "concert hall" about the same as "folk" size?


I don't think there's much standardization in acoustic shapes and sizes. Every company has it's own definitions. It's confusing as hell.


----------



## jdto

High/Deaf said:


> I've been looking at the Roadhouses, too. I'd like a 12 fret and don't want to shoot the moon on it. They are impressive for the money, IMO, even though they are more than their predecessors. And the finishes, like that bourbon you got, look great!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's much standardization in acoustic shapes and sizes. Every company has it's own definitions. It's confusing as hell.


I think in the Godin world, the Concert Hall is more like an OM/000 shape, while the Folk is slightly smaller and actually shaped more like a classical guitar. Their Folk guitars have a nice balanced sound and sound bigger than they look.


----------



## zontar

I have a Simon & Patrick 12 string--cedar top--love it...
And I've tried several Godin brand guitars--& liked them all.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I like the look of these A&Ls, but I am not a fan of those button tuners, and I was majorly turned off the brand a few years back when the guitar belonging to a friend of mine had the scarf joint give way while just sitting there on the stand; string pressure alone, standard tuning. We were wondering what the noise was for a few minutes until we looked at the guitar. Turned me off anything with a scarf joint generally, even though it's far from the typical experience.


----------



## Robert1950

Gimper said:


> Is "concert hall" about the same as "folk" size?


In the Godin family, Seagull, S&P and A&L they are the same. Lower Bout 14.84". Standardization in body and neck dimensions is what helps keep their costs down.


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> In the Godin family, Seagull, S&P and A&L they are the same. Lower Bout 14.84". Standardization in body and neck dimensions is what helps keep their costs down.


Yes, that is true of a lot of the models where only the headstock is different. It gives Godin the ability to have a different line in stores with a close proximity to one another.


----------



## DavidP

Big difference with the new A&L line is that they replaced the solid cedar top with spruce (rest of the body wood is the same)... Quite a different tone when I A/B'd a CW Cedar with the newer version "Americana".


----------



## Wardo

They make good stuff. I have a Norman B20(6) bought in 2000 for about 350 and its been a good guitar although I rarely play it. Was gonna sell it but ended up keeping it as a sort of campfire guitar - but then I remembered that I hate camping so I took a six pack and a thumb plane and scalloped the braces to see what would happen; it seems to have better low end now might take another run at with the plane sometime.


----------



## StratCat

Re-igniting this thread as my son is interested in getting his own acoustic that he can take to school. He is liking the Americana. 

Anyone been using one for the last year and have any further comments to those previously in this thread?

Thanks

edit - I just noticed another thread that pretty much covers it.


----------



## zguitz

2018 - new color : Denim blue / new pu controls
Roadhouse Q-Discrete 





Cool line, following the current 30's style revival (Waterloo, Farida, Martin 17, etc)


----------



## camvee

I have the legacy concert denim discrete with knobs on the top , I was looking online at the legacy faded cream most online stores list it as a spruce top a few say a cedar top ,so I emailed Godin the reply said Cedar top but there is nothing on the Art and Lutherie web site about the faded cream legacy so I guess the retailers assume it's like the other Legacys .


----------



## Tom Haynes

I've had a few A&L guitars over the years and they are such good value for the cost. The only one that I haven't been able to sell is my folk cedar from 2005. Solid cedar top with wild cherry laminate back and sides. I picked it up used and it has a very warm sound and it's just so fun to play for some reason (thin neck, smaller body). It's my travel around/play in the backyard when it's humid guitar.


----------



## Ship of fools

For some reason I have never been a fan of their guitars or their cousins they played okay but it was the sound they produced that I just couldn't get around. But I guess as a beginner guitar they are fairly decent and at least never required a bunch of work to set up.


----------



## rollingdam

I love the older Norman guitars (pre Godin) for some reason though I do not have one at the moment


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, that is true of a lot of the models where only the headstock is different. It gives Godin the ability to have a different line in stores with a close proximity to one another.


seems shady. 

surprised you haven’t found some grounds to complain about this, I’m sure if it was Gibson you’d be calling them witches and gathering villagers to burn guitars in the square


----------



## Everton FC

As a rule, with anything "Godin", and especially the A&L's, I wait patiently until I can find one used. The re-sale values up here are not the best, and so many are purchased and moved, that you can find great bargains. Total cost of my used A&L Ami Cedar, and my S&P Songsmith Concert Hall = CD$160.00. Love them both.

I'd also add I like the cedar-tops better than the spruce... Generally speaking.


----------



## Speirsy11

I just ordered (6 weeks ago) their Concert CW12 12 string but have just been informed that they are hugely back ordered and to not expect it until late Sept at the earliest. 

Not happy about it but these things happen. Can’t wait to get it though.


----------

